# My SRP test....



## SystemClenz (Oct 31, 2008)

Evening all :thumb:

So I had a spare hour today and had a rediculously swirly car in! So I though how about a little test for SRP!

Applied by hand using an Autosmart cellulose applicator.

I've been using this for donkey's years and have also read on here that applying it several times masks swirls further, so here's my findings!

I decided to apply it 1 - 5 times on the boot lid of this Mercedes, ready?

Before video - http://s1090.photobucket.com/user/M... Uploads/20140430_141334_zpsznhy8pma.mp4.html

Showing all 5 sections before any SRP.









































And time for the application of SRP.

After 1 application of SRP,









After 2 applications,









After 3 applications,









After 4 applications,









After 5 applications, ignore where it says x4 as this is section 5!









See the difference?? I've removed the tape now to see if you can tell now?










































More pics with all tape removed showing the 5 sections,
























































http://i1090.photobucket.com/albums/i362/Matthew_Dolling/Mobile%20Uploads/20140430_142350_zpsvvkwywyv.jpg[/IMG
[IMG]http://i1090.photobucket.com/albums/i362/Matthew_Dolling/Mobile%20Uploads/20140430_142353_zpsirq85kkk.jpg









After video - http://s1090.photobucket.com/user/M... Uploads/20140430_142217_zpssar3smf2.mp4.html

Personally I didn't notice much of a difference between 1 to 5 applications and am happy in the knowledge that one application is sufficient!

Hope you enjoyed my little test :thumb:


----------



## A.B (Feb 8, 2010)

How did you apply it? Did you work the product in or apply, wait for it to haze and then buff off?


----------



## khurum6392 (Oct 11, 2012)

agreed one application is more than enough srp doesen't mask swirls it just reduces its appearance standing 20ft away i stopped using it years ago when i got into machine polishing good test srp is nothing more than a cheap consumer product


----------



## SystemClenz (Oct 31, 2008)

A.B said:


> How did you apply it? Did you work the product in or apply, wait for it to haze and then buff off?


Applied by hand using an Autosmart cellulose applicator, applied and allowed to dry then buffed with microfibre :thumb:


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

It would of been really good if you could of tested Mirror Image in the same way directly above. :buffer:


----------



## cleancar (Sep 21, 2006)

nice test thanks for sharing , I still use it in inbetween my 6 monthly machine polish sessions to mask the fine swirls which you inevitably pick up


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

Agree with you, cannot see any difference with the extra layers in those pictures. When I tried this several years ago I did find a difference although that was with the old version (not sure if that would make any difference).

Good test though and thanks for taking the time to do this


----------



## VXRSi (Apr 27, 2014)

Really interesting read that, thanks for sharing. 

Its surprising to see the difference between the untreated areas and the SRP treated areas in the last few pictures and how much more depth its brought out.


----------



## SystemClenz (Oct 31, 2008)

It just proves that one application is all you need, a huge improvement for very little effort, and it's what we use on all our standard valets :thumb:


----------



## SystemClenz (Oct 31, 2008)

The Doctor said:


> It would of been really good if you could of tested Mirror Image in the same way directly above. :buffer:


This can be arranged, watch this space :thumb:


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

Matt a 50/50 would have been a nice to see on that test. Your only up the road from me so i might pop in and perhaps machine a 50/50 shot with you if you have the time one day soon :thumb:


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

I am sure many have seen the Dave KG thread where he tested range of products including the filling capabilities of SRP but just in case http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=10656


----------



## SystemClenz (Oct 31, 2008)

chillly said:


> Matt a 50/50 would have been a nice to see on that test. Your only up the road from me so i might pop in and perhaps machine a 50/50 shot with you if you have the time one day soon :thumb:


This is pretty much a 50/50 mate, I was only trying to demonstrate application by hand and it's not really that good for correctional work.
And sure pop in mate, I like meeting local DW members :thumb:
Ps are you coming to our meet on the 18th?


----------



## SystemClenz (Oct 31, 2008)

lowejackson said:


> I am sure many have seen the Dave KG thread where he tested range of products including the filling capabilities of SRP but just in case http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=10656


This is what gave me the idea to do my own test (no where near as thorough though!) plus he was using the previous version :thumb:


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

SystemClenz said:


> This can be arranged, watch this space :thumb:


Cool, look forward to seeing!


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

SystemClenz said:


> This is what gave me the idea to do my own test (no where near as thorough though!) plus he was using the previous version :thumb:


Could it be the previous version was better at layering?

When I tried it, I think I gave each layer several hours or more to cure plus I was applying the SRP with very little pressure. Maybe if AG had altered the cleaning ability or some other element in the latest version this would somehow reduce the ability to form several layers


----------



## SystemClenz (Oct 31, 2008)

lowejackson said:


> Could it be the previous version was better at layering?
> 
> When I tried it, I think I gave each layer several hours or more to cure plus I was applying the SRP with very little pressure. Maybe if AG had altered the cleaning ability or some other element in the latest version this would somehow reduce the ability to form several layers


Possibly mate?

Hopefully someone from AG will be on long to clarify this?


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

SystemClenz said:


> This is pretty much a 50/50 mate, I was only trying to demonstrate application by hand and it's not really that good for correctional work.
> And sure pop in mate, I like meeting local DW members :thumb:
> Ps are you coming to our meet on the 18th?


Hopefully matt. im trying to mate :thumb:


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

You cant beat SRP in my eyes...yes its not a proper correction but its a fast and easy way to make the car look good.

It has lots of uses and is a versatile easy to use product.


----------



## Blackmondie (Mar 13, 2011)

When I see this (great test btw!) , I can't believe this product won the polish award...


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

No surprise from the test result,what i really cant understand is how the hell this won the polish product award over scholl concept..


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

ronwash said:


> No surprise from the test result,what i really cant understand is how the hell this won the polish product award over scholl concept..


The masses voted and SRP won nothing more nothing less.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Thanks for that and no difference to my eye.


----------



## NMH (Apr 25, 2012)

For me 2 coats max, any further coats make no difference whatsoever. Still a great product to use. 

I prefer to use Amigo now.


----------



## Scotty B (Jul 1, 2009)

Is there a better filler polish for the same price for hand application?


----------



## waqasr (Oct 22, 2011)

Blackmondie said:


> When I see this (great test btw!) , I can't believe this product won the polish award...


Why not? Personally ive never used srp as i prefer to remove rather than mask. But for an average joe with no machine and experience, that difference shown in the pics is pretty dam significant.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

ronwash said:


> No surprise from the test result,what i really cant understand is how the hell this won the polish product award over scholl concept..


I always wonder why it's even included in that section with all the abrasive polishes, but anyway..... People are in for a treat once they step it up so to speak.


----------



## Big Buffer (Jan 1, 2011)

This would be more interesting if it was compared to other fillers such as black hole. 
No denying there is a huge difference.


----------



## TTS-Dave (Jun 19, 2012)

+1 for black hole over srp


----------



## fraz101 (Feb 28, 2012)

Great test for the masses!!!!

No difference between 1-5 for me too.

Now the car has a shiny swirly tailgate!!!!!


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

nick_mcuk said:


> The masses voted and SRP won nothing more nothing less.


Its all been fair,i just cant get it,thats all.


----------



## dillinja999 (Aug 26, 2013)

try a test with srp and amigo!


----------



## Rayner (Aug 16, 2012)

dillinja999 said:


> try a test with srp and amigo!


I tried this yesterday at Matt's place... 2000 wet marks and tried PB white diamond, Amigo and SRP. I was shocked! SRP won it hands down, absolutely no question! I wasn't doing it as a test for glazes so no pics but the filling from SRP was much better than the other 2 and believe me I was expecting Amigo to p!ss all over the other 2.

Only thing I would say is that none were worked properly just slapped on.


----------

